# Coffee talk



## Mosinator762x54r

What are you all doing to prep yourself for coffee? I bought a couple three pound cans to put back this week because I saw some good pricing. I figured I can open them and replace as I go anyway. 

Both of them have expiration date out about 12 months. I comfortably firgure a year or two after expiration dates on most shelf stable items. 

Anyone else have coffee put back?

How much? Per person? 

Obviously this is for shelter in place and for long long term survival without access to a grid.

Thanks.


----------



## rstanek

We usually have about a two month supply, if things went south, we could cut our consumption and make it last longer.


----------



## WhatTheHeck

When it is on sale, we buy those big tins of Chock-full-of-Nuts.

Can not say how fast we rotate through them . . . maybe a tin every two months?


----------



## Camel923

Buy as much as possible when it’s on sale. I have a grinder so I like to get the whole beans. Freezing it will lengthen the freashness. Seems to work well for me. Also have a generous supply of ground. What is not froze is rotated. Also have a coffe press. Same with tea.


----------



## 7515

I drink Maxwell House for the most part but I have 5 pounds in big tins of Chase and Sanborn put back. 
The local grocery store runs it on sale for $5. It’s not bad coffee at all 
If shtf coffee is going to be a luxury item


----------



## 7515

Also I have some of the Maxwell House singles in my GHB.
They look like coffee inside a tea bag and work pretty good for a quickie in a mug of hot water


----------



## Robie

> If shtf coffee is going to be a luxury item


Yup and I'm not going to be too fussy about how old it is.


----------



## inceptor

I have a lot of coffee stored. I have opened a container after 3-5 years and it's still decent. Coffee is one thing I would rather not do without.

We have both a Costco and Sam's membership. My wife prefers Maxwell House but neither carry it often but when they do, it's usually on sale. Whether it's Folgers or Maxwell House, we only buy when it's on sale.

A number of years ago I bought my wife a Keurig because she wanted to try designer coffee. I got on the auto delivery and now we have quite the selection stored. She quit using after a while so we have quite a bit.


----------



## Smitty901

Coffee is my drug of choice, it is my beer my tea, my go to comfort drink. I enjoy good coffee I grew up drinking Cuban espresso. I had settled in on Folgers Classic roast medium ground. But they have let me down. Quality has gone way down. Be right back need coffee... 130 plus in the dessert of Iraq we had coffee no showers no hot meals but we had coffee. The right inverter and 30 cup chrome pot works just fine .
Fresh ground coffee has a better aroma , that makes for a better taste. I am now looking at switching brands. 8 O'clock beans use to be great but they sold out and now not so good.
Black Rifle here I come. Searching the sight now for something that fits me.
We have a Bunn coffee marker it is prefect in every way and fast. Stock pile yes but I except STHF I will do with out. But I will dream of it and save the last pot for my death bed.


----------



## Slippy

@Inor is the man to chime in on this one.


----------



## Slippy

@Inor is the man to chime in on this one.


----------



## Prepared One

I am storing coffee the way I store other dry good. I pack in Mylar and 5 gallon buckets. I know beans will last longer but I figure even if the coffee degrades a bit over time, it's still coffee! If the world is going to hell in a hand basket coffee will be a premium luxury for the wife and I.


----------



## WhatTheHeck

I have done the cold press way in the past. 

Grind the bean, put the grounds into a French press, add cold water, let steep over night.

Press in the morning and then heat.

It was a good cup of coffee.


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> @Inor is the man to chime in on this one.


Roger that.

Coffee roaster extraordinaire!


----------



## The Tourist

I'm glad your brought this up as a topic, I hadn't given it any thought. Coffee is sold and served here just about anywhere. Where I go, they give you a free one with the one you bought, which I take home. I'll buy a pound of finely ground coffee for my hot coffee, but most of the stuff I drink is iced, and I have a refrigerator full of that.

Do you think that freezing is all that's needed for long term storage?


----------



## deserth3

Raw (unroasted) coffee will last for years. All you need is a black iron pan to roast them. 
Roasted coffee starts loosing it's flavor relatively fast.
Freeze dried coffee is supposed to last for ever. Just like Twinkies.
It is possible to grow your own coffee plants. But in northern states you will need a green house. And it will take a couple of years before a plant will give you beans. I'm still waiting...
One picture was last year. Newer picture taken under led grow lamps. Didn't come out too well.
















Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor

deserth3 said:


> Raw (unroasted) coffee will last for years. All you need is a black iron pan to roast them.
> Roasted coffee starts loosing it's flavor relatively fast.
> Freeze dried coffee is supposed to last for ever. Just like Twinkies.
> It is possible to grow your own coffee plants. But in northern states you will need a green house. And it will take a couple of years before a plant will give you beans. I'm still waiting...
> One picture was last year. Newer picture taken under led grow lamps. Didn't come out too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


 @deserth3 is 100% accurate!

We have been storing and roasting our own beans for several years now. Not only does it taste far better than anything you can buy, it is also a whole lot cheaper. Plus, it is easy-peasy to do.

There are absolutely no special storage requirements for storing the green beans. I just leave them in the burlap sacks they come in and stash them on a bottom shelf in the pantry. When I get down to only having 100 pounds on hand, I just buy another 50 pound sack.

I have not yet tried growing my own, but that is definitely on the short list to try. There is a coffee growers club in Tucson. I have not yet figured out if M.T. Acres is at too high of an elevation for me to plant them in the ground or if I will have to plant them in planters and pull them into the garage in the winter.

If you are a coffee-whore like me and Mrs Inor, storing and roasting green beans should be the easiest decision you can ever make!


----------



## Real Old Man

An ad for one of our local asian markets. At the far right about half way down is an add for coffee (100 packets for one cup each with coffee sugar and creamer ) at less than $0.10 per serving.

Tastes great

Weekly Sales at Korean Supermarket | Lotte Plaza


----------



## inceptor

Real Old Man said:


> An ad for one of our local asian markets. At the far right about half way down is an add for coffee (100 packets for one cup each with coffee sugar and creamer ) at less than $0.10 per serving.
> 
> Tastes great
> 
> Weekly Sales at Korean Supermarket | Lotte Plaza


Not a bad thing for storage. Amazon sells it but its 23.97 which is not bad all things considered.

https://www.amazon.com/Premium-French-Instant-Coffee-Namyang/dp/B01BMY9CRO


----------



## Smitty901

I do have a place to try and grow coffee. It would not be easy in Wisconsin. I am sure my wife would give up some space in her plant room.
Of course the Dragon would have to move out.


----------



## Deebo

I haven't tried Black Rifle yet, but, man them guys are kool.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty, where did you get a life size model of my former redheaded girl friend?

Man, you got it right down to the eyes!


----------



## azrancher

Inor said:


> [MENTION=10598]We have been storing and roasting our own beans for several years now. Not only does it taste far better than anything you can buy, it is also a whole lot cheaper. Plus, it is easy-peasy to do.
> 
> There are absolutely no special storage requirements for storing the green beans. I just leave them in the burlap sacks they come in and stash them on a bottom shelf in the pantry. When I get down to only having 100 pounds on hand, I just buy another 50 pound sack.
> 
> If you are a coffee-whore like me and Mrs Inor, storing and roasting green beans should be the easiest decision you can ever make!


Bringing up this old thread to ask:

Who is your best source for green beans in 50# bags, best by meaning good beans with low prices and low shipping rates.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901

I did post on another thread about some coffee that had been stored for 20 years. It was both beans and ground in a vacuum sealed foil bag as it came . It was high end stuff some we had stashed away and was missed on rotation. All of it we have sampled so far has been great.


----------



## Deebo

ask @Inor, he is well versed and does his own


----------



## Chiefster23

Thanks for the heads-up on Black Rifle. I tried it and love it. I’m on their auto delivery schedule now.


----------



## Inor

azrancher said:


> Bringing up this old thread to ask:
> 
> Who is your best source for green beans in 50# bags, best by meaning good beans with low prices and low shipping rates.
> 
> *Rancher*


Coffee Bean Direct is where I usually get ours.

https://greencoffees.coffeebeandirect.com/?___store=green_coffees_default


----------



## archangel

Sweet Marias 

Roasting some Ethiopian now . Just finished the last from Brazil.
Green unroasted vacume packed last a long time if kept cool and out of the light.


----------



## jimLE

i buy the 32oz container of coffee everytime i do my primary shopping for the month.I'm finally getting ahead on that.i have a 8 cup percolator that i had bought for camping.so i started stocking up on instant coffee for when we have power outages.this way i can fix coffee on the stovetop without the grounds.


----------



## The Tourist

Camel923 said:


> Freezing it will lengthen the freashness.


This is what I do not know about. How long can coffee be frozen?

Another angle. We postulate that we will have facilities to freeze foodstuffs that need refrigeration. If the electricity goes down, or marauders pirate the grid, we could lose months of food.

We have snow and ice in Wisconsin, and before electricity was common, blocks of ice was stored in warehouses. That might be an option for northern states.


----------



## Camel923

Unfroze it is still usable, it will just loose its freash ness a bit quicker. In SHTF that will still be a valuable commodity freash or not.


----------



## Smitty901

Having a cup of some of the coffee that was stored for 20 years now. A bolder flavored coffee. This is from some that was ground already. It has a good aroma and taste great.


----------



## azrancher

Inor said:


> Coffee Bean Direct is where I usually get ours.


And how/what do you use to roast them.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901

Cast Iron pan and don't over do it.


----------



## Inor

azrancher said:


> And how/what do you use to roast them.
> 
> *Rancher*


Cast iron skillet and stir them constantly with a baker's whisk. Once they are almost done, pour them into a colander and shake vigorously to cool them and separate the chaff. Make sure you have ALL the windows open as it does get smokey.


----------



## azrancher

Inor said:


> Cast iron skillet and stir them constantly with a baker's whisk. Once they are almost done, pour them into a colander and shake vigorously to cool them and separate the chaff. Make sure you have ALL the windows open as it does get smokey.


So, no stir crazy popcorn popper?

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901

azrancher said:


> So, no stir crazy popcorn popper?
> 
> *Rancher*


 Kind of an art the will start to change color, give off some smell yellow the start to darken. As the are getting close they will start to smell alike coffee. Some do it in an oven.


----------



## Mad Trapper

chickory sub


----------



## Inor

azrancher said:


> So, no stir crazy popcorn popper?
> 
> *Rancher*


Absolutely not!!! There is a skin on them that splits off during the first crack. There is quite a bit of it. Using an air popper, that crap would go EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Inor

azrancher said:


> And how/what do you use to roast them.
> 
> *Rancher*


If you have not roasted before, the best advice I can give is to start with one of the sampler packs where they give you 6-8 different kinds of beans. For your first couple batches, start with something that needs a really dark roast like a Sumatra or some kind of Espresso. Those will usually turn out well even if you over-roast them. Then as you get the hang of it, try some of the medium roasts and light roasts like Columbian. The problem with Columbian and Peaberry is if you under-roast them, they are really bitter; if you over-roast them, they taste burned. It is a bit of an art to figure out the exact sweet spot to take them off.


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> I have a lot of coffee stored. I have opened a container after 3-5 years and it's still decent. Coffee is one thing I would rather not do without.
> 
> We have both a Costco and Sam's membership. My wife prefers Maxwell House but neither carry it often but when they do, it's usually on sale. Whether it's Folgers or Maxwell House, we only buy when it's on sale.
> 
> A number of years ago I bought my wife a Keurig because she wanted to try designer coffee. I got on the auto delivery and now we have quite the selection stored. She quit using after a while so we have quite a bit.


We do Costco--BJ's, too. I go for Kirkland and Chock Full O'Nuts.... I steer away from the Folgers for the simple reason that it's stored in plastic. The concern was that the coffee might take on the taste of plastic. Have you tasted any Folger's that's really old, and if so how does it hold up?


----------



## Smitty901

Coffee always good conversation. Just finished a pot that was on. Had about 75 feet of snow that was 1-4 feet drifted to shovel. The coffee got it done. A sidecar and bike are showing up Saturday that need to go in the bike room to do Fab work and install for a friend.
Forlger's loses it aroma and flavor over time. Sometimes it comes that way from the store.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Coffee always good conversation. Just finished a pot that was on. Had about 75 feet of snow that was 1-4 feet drifted to shovel. The coffee got it done. A sidecar and bike are showing up Saturday that need to go in the bike room to do Fab work and install for a friend.
> Forlger's loses it aroma and flavor over time. Sometimes it comes that way from the store.


A whole pot, yeah. We go through a lot of coffee here, too. We do at least two pots a day in my house. Granny drinks coffee all day. I don't know how she does it. I can only do about 2 cups max... Black coffee and a hot shower makes life in the morning good.


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> We do Costco--BJ's, too. I go for Kirkland and Chock Full O'Nuts.... I steer away from the Folgers for the simple reason that it's stored in plastic. The concern was that the coffee might take on the taste of plastic. Have you tasted any Folger's that's really old, and if so how does it hold up?


Yeah but my wife prefers Maxwell house. I've opened coffee that was 3 years out of date and could taste no difference.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> A whole pot, yeah. We go through a lot of coffee here, too. We do at least two pots a day in my house. Granny drinks coffee all day. I don't know how she does it. I can only do about 2 cups max... Black coffee and a hot shower makes life in the morning good.


 I wake up at 0300-0330. Put on first pot of coffee Wife and I share that one as I make her breakfast. When she leaves I make another pot. That is gone shortly. I may of may not make another latter.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Annie said:


> We do Costco--BJ's, too. I go for Kirkland and Chock Full O'Nuts.... I steer away from the Folgers for the simple reason that it's stored in plastic. The concern was that the coffee might take on the taste of plastic. Have you tasted any Folger's that's really old, and if so how does it hold up?


highly doubt the coffee picks up a plastic taint - but the air porous poly containers won't retain the coffee freshness like the metal cans - unfortunately most of the metal coffee cans only have tin foil lid closure now >>>>> been thinking of experimenting with a paraffin wax dip to seal the tin foil better - the little flex involved might cause some problems ....


----------



## Annie

Illini Warrior said:


> highly doubt the coffee picks up a plastic taint - but the air porous poly containers won't retain the coffee freshness like the metal cans - unfortunately most of the metal coffee cans only have tin foil lid closure now >>>>> been thinking of experimenting with a paraffin wax dip to seal the tin foil better - the little flex involved might cause some problems ....


Let us know how that works out if you do.

...Wish I could find the Crisco with metal lids like they used to have.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> I wake up at 0300-0330. Put on first pot of coffee Wife and I share that one as I make her breakfast. When she leaves I make another pot. That is gone shortly. I may of may not make another latter.


Wow, that's early! And here I thought I'm up early at around 0430.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Wow, that's early! And here I thought I'm up early at around 0430.


 Wife changed her hours when I retired so it fit into getting away to ride better. Restaurants are not as busy if you get out earlier ect.


----------



## Green Lilly

Smitty901 said:


> Having a cup of some of the coffee that was stored for 20 years now. A bolder flavored coffee. This is from some that was ground already. It has a good aroma and taste great.


Smitty- The coffee that was 20 years old when you enjoyed it...how was it stored? I am wanting to put some coffee back and it seems like you have the trick.


----------



## Smitty901

Green Lilly said:


> Smitty- The coffee that was 20 years old when you enjoyed it...how was it stored? I am wanting to put some coffee back and it seems like you have the trick.


I had posted a thread about it. The coffee was both whole beans and Ground coffee. It was in foil type factory bags and vacuum sealed. Both the whole bean and the ground all tasted fine. It was a mix of different types of coffee. Still enjoying some of it.
It some how was missed in the long term storage rotation.


----------



## Isaac678

it depends upon the weather and mood


----------



## Smitty901

Coffee is not important to me. It is almost 0800 and I have only had 1 pot. I did share one cup with my wife. In a bit I am going out to an unheated garage to work on a motorcycle. I will have a cup of coffee with me , wouldn't you. Once I tinker with the bike a bit I will ride it to town. After a cup of coffee. In town I will buy 1 bag of chicken feed and a cup of coffee. When I arrive home another pot will be put trough my Bun coffee maker. While playing with the dogs a bit a cup will be enjoyed.
If I am not in the mood for coffee dial 911 there is a problem. The only thing the weather has to do with it is weather I will drink it at the table or the front yard.


----------



## jimLE

if a person. tapped my knee.they'd be able to get coffee 5 years after i pass away.


----------



## Maine-Marine

no worries the UN guys will have coffee.. we can take it from them


----------



## agmccall

I was looking at this cold brewer the other day. It looks like a large hourglass. you add the coffee cold water and let steep for at least 8 hours (at least that is what I thought they said) then after the brew you have a concentrate, you add about 1 shot to 8 ounces hot water or a little more if you like it stronger. 1 brew makes about 24 ounces. It does not have to be brewed in the fridge. as long as temp is below 70 it is OK. They also say you can run a second brew through the coffee so you could get 48 ounces of concentrate out of one grind. they say to use about as much as you would in a auto drip coffee maker. sounds like a good idea, although it is around 70 bucks. it also has to be a courser grind of coffee. If I can find it again I will let you know the site

al


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Coffee is not important to me. It is almost 0800 and I have only had 1 pot. I did share one cup with my wife. In a bit I am going out to an unheated garage to work on a motorcycle. I will have a cup of coffee with me , wouldn't you. Once I tinker with the bike a bit I will ride it to town. After a cup of coffee. In town I will buy 1 bag of chicken feed and a cup of coffee. When I arrive home another pot will be put trough my Bun coffee maker. While playing with the dogs a bit a cup will be enjoyed.
> If I am not in the mood for coffee dial 911 there is a problem. The only thing the weather has to do with it is weather I will drink it at the table or the front yard.


Cast iron stomach, no doubt.


----------



## Annie

jimLE said:


> if a person. tapped my knee.they'd be able to get coffee 5 years after i pass away.


well do you drink it a lot? How much have you put back?


----------



## bigwheel

I keep telling the house mouse to buy small jars of instant coffee..but she dont listen.


----------



## StratMaster

I have stored regular vacuum sealed coffee for up to 5 years (I rotate, but a couple boxes got lost in the shuffle and then turned up). Just the regular cans which need a can opener to open. It was indistinguishable from coffee purchased that same week... just as good.


----------



## Smitty901

bigwheel said:


> I keep telling the house mouse to buy small jars of instant coffee..but she dont listen.


 I have not heard that term used in some time.


----------



## Annie

bigwheel said:


> I keep telling the house mouse to buy small jars of instant coffee..but she dont listen.


Now that's a really good idea for a get home bag.


----------



## Robie




----------



## jimLE

Annie said:


> well do you drink it a lot? How much have you put back?


i get a pot of coffee started while i heat 2 cups of coffee left from the day before.

i have 2-32 containers of ground.1-1lb container of ground. 2-12oz of instant..pluss i don't know how many single serve coffe bags


----------



## The Tourist

I've decided to cut way back. I don't think I've had a single cup in the last two or three days.


----------



## Slippy

Green Tea most of the time for me but on the weekends and especially rainy gloomy mornings like today, I enjoy a couple of cups of coffee. Today its Black Rifle AK47 Espresso...


----------



## The Tourist

Slip, I have the same coffee maker--except yours looks cleaner! I have yet to try Black Rifle.

Edit: I felt so guilty I cleaned mine...


----------



## Marica

We really enjoy Melitta coffee. The local store stopped selling it, and went out of business. Unrelated, I'm sure. So now every four months or so I order about $120's worth of the varieties we like and stick the cans in the deep freezer. Good customer service, too.


----------



## Robie

The Tourist said:


> Slip, I have the same coffee maker--except yours looks cleaner! I have yet to try Black Rifle.
> 
> Edit: I felt so guilty I cleaned mine...


Black Rifle=good coffee.


----------



## Annie

jimLE said:


> i get a pot of coffee started while i heat 2 cups of coffee left from the day before.
> 
> i have 2-32 containers of ground.1-1lb container of ground. 2-12oz of instant..pluss i don't know how many single serve coffe bags


We do a full pot of regular and about 10 cups of the decaf per day. That's on a regular day. Out of that I'll drink maybe two cups of the regular. I don't like decaf. If I want anything more I'd rather have herbal tea.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango2X

I drink 2 cups each morning.
No particular brand, what is on sale.
Black, hot and strong-- that's all I require.


----------



## Smitty901

First pot is about empty. yes I have another cup.


----------



## Chiefster23

Black rifle AK47! Good stuff!


----------



## Rellgar

I store ground coffee in plastic and tins, enough for 3 years and we rotate it. I also have about 60lbs. of freeze dried coffee as reserve.


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> Black rifle AK47! Good stuff!


They offer that Black Rifle Coffee at the range I go to. I've never tried it...I guess since you guys endorse it, I'll give it a shot--haaha, bad pun.


----------



## Annie

Tango2X said:


> I drink 2 cups each morning.
> No particular brand, what is on sale.
> Black, hot and strong-- that's all I require.


Yeah, me too! Black and strong, that's how I take it these days. I can't stand lukewarm coffee.

Sometimes I like cream when I go out and have it instead of a desert. So good that way.:vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


----------



## Annie

Rellgar said:


> I store ground coffee in plastic and tins, enough for 3 years and we rotate it. I also have about 60lbs. of freeze dried coffee as reserve.


Freeze dried, there's a concept.

I haven't even stored enough coffee for a year's supply. That would be something like 52 3 LB cans, I figure. Thinking I've got about mmm 20 3 LB cans right now. If something bad happens soon, I'm gonna have to ration the coffee. I'll guard the coffee. Armed and dangerous.


----------



## Smitty901

Storing long term in plastic cans like Folgers will likely nit end well Those lose the seal over time. The stuff we hard sealed in the foil vacuum pack was prefect after 20 years. Still is we drinking in now and then.


----------



## Annie

How do you guys plan on brewing during shft? Do you use the cone shaped drip funnel, like for camping or do you do French press?


----------



## Robie

Annie said:


> How do you guys plan on brewing during shft? Do you use the cone shaped drip funnel, like for camping or do you do French press?


I do the individual cone at home for every cup. I can do the press, cone, cowboy coffee or percolator over a flame..

Trust me....coffee will be one of my main "calm yourself down comforts" if it really became a nerve-racking, scary and life threatening shtf scenario.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> How do you guys plan on brewing during shft? Do you use the cone shaped drip funnel, like for camping or do you do French press?


 Solar power or generator for Bunn coffee maker until no other option. Then a simple home made drip. Hot water poured through the grounds.


----------



## Chiefster23

Annie said:


> They offer that Black Rifle Coffee at the range I go to. I've never tried it...I guess since you guys endorse it, I'll give it a shot--haaha, bad pun.


If you want a lighter tasting coffee, try Black Rifle Silencer Smooth. It's not as strong or bitter, but has an excellent "columbian" flavor.


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> If you want a lighter tasting coffee, try Black Rifle Silencer Smooth. It's not as strong or bitter, but has an excellent "columbian" flavor.


That's what I like; Columbian. :vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


----------



## The Tourist

I'm a bit more pedestrian. If the coffee is fresh, smooth and served at that "perfect temperature" I'm happy and grateful I have it. I have the typical "boil and drip" coffee maker, and I use about 4 level scoops of a good brand of dark roast for the metered '12 cups.' I use a big mug, which allows me 2.5 mugs.


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> I'm a bit more pedestrian. If the coffee is fresh, smooth and served at that "perfect temperature" I'm happy and grateful I have it. I have the typical "boil and drip" coffee maker, and I use about 4 level scoops of a good brand of dark roast for the metered '12 cups.' I use a big mug, which allows me 2.5 mugs.


I like a smaller mug for coffee that way it stays hot. I do use a taller one for tea, though. Something I noticed about people in Italy: they don't go around with those travel mugs the way we do. They sit, drink their coffee and then get up and leave it when they're done. I think they enjoy it more that way.


----------



## Chiefster23

The wife bought me a Yeti travel mug a while back. But now I use it all the time, even for morning coffee. It keeps the java hot for a long time.


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> How do you guys plan on brewing during shft? Do you use the cone shaped drip funnel, like for camping or do you do French press?


I have a couple of old fashion percolator pots put back for just in case. Campfire or whatever heat source I can find will work.


----------



## Smitty901

Coffee cup , My coffee cup it also doubles as a level from time time.


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> The wife bought me a Yeti travel mug a while back. But now I use it all the time, even for morning coffee. It keeps the java hot for a long time.


Many people have a favorite cup, I think. Coffee tastes better in a favorite cup.


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> I have a couple of old fashion percolator pots put back for just in case. Campfire or whatever heat source I can find will work.


Me too. It's in with the camping gear. I used it all through the Hurricane Sandy ordeal. Hah, not so fond memories. We had/have a gas stove so gas worked fine for heating up the water.

I also have a French press.


----------



## The Tourist

Hey, Smitty, that looks like a Sportster from the front. I always kept one next to the Super Glide. Fact is, the Sportster got more miles piled on her...

_Click on picture to enlarge_.


----------



## Annie

Probably one of the best cups of coffee I've ever had was in the Palazzo di San Marco. Good Times. The thing about these picture mugs is that the more you wash them the more they fade which is sort of sad.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Hey, Smitty, that looks like a Sportster from the front. I always kept one next to the Super Glide. Fact is, the Sportster got more miles piled on her...
> 
> _Click on picture to enlarge_.
> 
> View attachment 98039


 That is a 2015 Harley 750 Street. It tugs the sidecar well. Just a while ago installed another one for a friend on a 750 Street. The boards were a home made jig and the coffee cup was used as a quick level.


----------



## azrancher

Annie said:


> The thing about these picture mugs is that the more you wash them the more they fade which is sort of sad.


Wait... you're supposed to wash coffee mugs?

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901

Me to wife were the heck is my coffee cup? In the dish washer.. Why in the world would you ever do that? She returns blank stare. She just don't understand.


----------



## Alteredstate

The best coffee is water dipped from the stream and cooked in a perkolator


----------



## hawgrider

Alteredstate said:


> The best coffee is water dipped from the stream and cooked in a perkolator


Been there done that.

4 decades or so ago on hunting grounds near Green river Mi. There was a stream we would dig a hole in and let settle then dipped all our drinking water from for the hunting trip. Clear, cold and delicious. Made great coffee in the old campfire perk pots.


----------



## Smitty901

Had a pot at 0400. Took wife and 2 grand children to church. Then bible study, they serve two different coffees at bible study , both IMO at on the strong side. Had a few more very large cups of coffee. Raining now so nap time.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Had a pot at 0400...Raining now so nap time.


Ahhhh, a brother by another mother. I do the same thing.

My eyelids fly open about the same time, and far too often in a panic. Then I get up, flip on the gas fireplace, read a chapter from my Daily Devotional and then almost pass out from the warmth. My question is, if my body is that tired, why do I wake up--fully alert--that early?


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Ahhhh, a brother by another mother. I do the same thing.
> 
> My eyelids fly open about the same time, and far too often in a panic. Then I get up, flip on the gas fireplace, read a chapter from my Daily Devotional and then almost pass out from the warmth. My question is, if my body is that tired, why do I wake up--fully alert--that early?


 Age has a lot to do with it


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Ahhhh, a brother by another mother. I do the same thing.
> 
> My eyelids fly open about the same time, and far too often in a panic. Then I get up, flip on the gas fireplace, read a chapter from my Daily Devotional and then almost pass out from the warmth. My question is, if my body is that tired, why do I wake up--fully alert--that early?


Dr Berg would say your adrenals are stressed out.


----------



## Marica

What the heck does, "All stress accumulates" mean? I mean. What does that even mean?


----------



## Annie

Marica said:


> What the heck does, "All stress accumulates" mean? I mean. What does that even mean?


----------



## Smitty901

Stress is good for you. Generally means you have been doing something.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Stress is good for you. Generally means you have been doing something.


He's talking about injuries to the body here. Also PTSD would fall under this category.


----------



## Smitty901

Note coffee cup in holder, I will have my coffee. Even on a ride.


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> Note coffee cup in holder, I will have my coffee. Even on a ride.


And you can use it to wash the gravel out of your hands from not wearing gloves, if the shiny side does not stay up..... :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Smitty901

stevekozak said:


> And you can use it to wash the gravel out of your hands from not wearing gloves, if the shiny side does not stay up..... :vs_no_no_no:


Nurses do a good job of that with those triodine scrubbing pads aka sand paper


----------



## Annie

Coffee's the one addiction I'm going to keep. I like it black or with cream. I love coffee. I need coffee.

ETA: I like it hot, I like it cold--iced. Just not lukewarm, that's yuck.


----------



## Annie

Here's my coffee.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Coffee's the one addiction I'm going to keep. I like it black or with cream. I love coffee. I need coffee.
> 
> ETA: I like it hot, I like it cold--iced. Just not lukewarm, that's yuck.


 On the the 3rd. After running a camera down my throat and into my stomach Doc said to cutback on anything with caffeine in it. Now she did not say I had to stop. I am sure the regular Doctor I will seen soon will define cut back.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> On the the 3rd. After running a camera down my throat and into my stomach Doc said to cutback on anything with caffeine in it. Now she did not say I had to stop. I am sure the regular Doctor I will seen soon will define cut back.


Oh good luck. Here's to your good health! :vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


----------

